# light weight varminter



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone tried the savage light weight varminter in .204. I was looking at the .204 and thumbhole stock but I just wish it came in 22-250 as im not sure if I would be happy with the .204. Ill prob just stick with the edge for this year forsure. Heck I like my edge enough I well prob end up keeping it forever but just incase I decide to upgrade what do ya think of this one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My take on the performance of my .204 is that it is a laser and hits with a considerable punch given it's diminutive size. I'm sure that JT will second that. If you hit them they will die... However if i were to possibly run into a wolf I'd wish for more gun. I definitly think with the right shot no one can argue that the .204 would kill a wolf but I would feel more comfortable with a larger caliber. If you shoot 40gr or 50gr bullets from your 22-250 you might be surprised to find that the 204 actually holds an edge with a 40gr bullet at long distances(500yds) for reference it is nearly double the energy of a .223 w/ a 40 gr bullet.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I love my 204 and would chose one anyday. The 22-250 is also a great round. I wouldn't buy a 223 over either one of them if given the option. I plan on building an AR-15 upper chambered for 204 as soon as Funds will allow.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have two 204's and swear by their performance. I have ran them and this caliber for nearly 6 years and had only one coyote run off. I did not count just how many I killed, but that is a non-issue. If you hit him in the heart/lung area he DRT. And with laser like tragectory, its easy. Hows that for an evaluation.


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

My buddy has the 25lv in 204. It is an absolutely sweet shooter. He doesn't have the thumbhole model, but I like his better I think. it shoots around 1/2-3/4 inch groups with 32 grain hornady. the 40 grain shoot pretty well too but open up a little more to around and inch.


----------



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

I helped a friend zero a Savage Predator in 204 and I was amazed on how accurate it was. You could literally eat a nickel-sized hole out of your target at 100 yards with it.


----------

